# Very low Neutrofil count



## chataboutthat (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi guys, 

I've been away for a long time but I find myself in need of your collective advise! Have any of you had a dog with a really low neutrofil count? I'm beginning to wonder if it's that nature of the breed? Because Tippi ACTS perfectly normal. The only reason that we discovered the low count is because I was going to have her teeth cleaned and it showed up on her pre-op blood panel. Since then we've done x-rays, an MRI, we've put her on probiotics and vitamins and the count keeps dropping. Any thoughts? 

She does have a slightly sensitive stomach, and we are now entertaining the idea that she might have been having an allergic reaction to chicken, so we're trying a no chicken approach for a month before we re-test her. Other than that, i've got no plan. she's seen her regular vet and he called in a specialist (internist). Lots of head scratching going on.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

chataboutthat said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've been away for a long time but I find myself in need of your collective advise! Have any of you had a dog with a really low neutrofil count? I'm beginning to wonder if it's that nature of the breed? Because Tippi ACTS perfectly normal. The only reason that we discovered the low count is because I was going to have her teeth cleaned and it showed up on her pre-op blood panel. Since then we've done x-rays, an MRI, we've put her on probiotics and vitamins and the count keeps dropping. Any thoughts?
> 
> She does have a slightly sensitive stomach, and we are now entertaining the idea that she might have been having an allergic reaction to chicken, so we're trying a no chicken approach for a month before we re-test her. Other than that, i've got no plan. she's seen her regular vet and he called in a specialist (internist). Lots of head scratching going on.


Sorry, I can help ... none of mine do. But we will be keeping you and Tippi in our thoughts! "Mystery" things like this are always worrisome!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Sorry, I don't know anything about that. Please keep us posted. We are thinking of you!


----------



## chataboutthat (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks guys. I think I'm going to have them run a test on her again tomorrow. It's been almost a month with the no chicken diet, and I'm impatient.


----------



## chataboutthat (Jun 6, 2013)

Oh. And for the record, I DO know how to spell advice! I just noticed my original post. :nerd:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I have no advice, but will be watching. I hope you have good news with tomorrow's blood draw.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Sending positive thoughts for a good outcome and “mystery” solved.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Sorry I am no help either, but I will be watching your posts to learn more. Good luck with the new test and I hope everything is fine.


----------



## chataboutthat (Jun 6, 2013)

I had her re-tested today and the Neutrofil count is on the rise! It’s still not in the normal range, but it went from 1200 to 2400 in one month, with 2900 being the low end of normal. So my vet feels like we’re on the right path of keeping her off all things chicken. It apparently causes her to have enough of an irritated tummy that all her white cells go there to fight, and that’s why they’re so depleted in her bloodstream. He said “apparently you’ve been poisoning her for years”. Good thing I like him...


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

That is encouraging news!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Great news! (And a vet with a peculiar sense of humor!)


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Fascinating, I had no idea that could happen. I am really glad you are going in the right direction. That is a relief.


----------



## chataboutthat (Jun 6, 2013)

Ollie"s Mom said:


> Fascinating, I had no idea that could happen. I am really glad you are going in the right direction. That is a relief.


Right? I've had a bunch of dogs in my life but I've never heard of a low white cell count unless there was a noticeable reason... like cancer! Tippi has never missed a beat, so it was hard for me to be too worried, just extremely puzzled!


----------

